# Raw inner thigh/tummy



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

That doesn't look hot spot to me--but definitely some kind of aggrevation. My guess is probably caused by an allergy of some sort--whether it be environmental, frontline or food related. 

With my golden, he is sensitive to quite a few food ingredients--and the tell-tell sign is not only the itching, but red in his groin area and armpits area. I notice she has a bit of eye gunk too--that is also another sign for my guys. 

You can try to mix a solution of equal parts of Apple cider vinegar and water and spray on the area--but honestly, if she was mine, she would be going to the vet. I'm wondering if she'll need an antibiotic. 

What is she eating, out of curiosity?


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks - that photo is a few years old (she's 8 1/2 now), so the eye gunk isn't a problem, though gray hairs are. ha ha

We don't change her food. She's been eating Simply Right - Exceed for years now - alternating between lamb & rice and chicken & rice - this is the Sam's Club house brand of designer dog food.

I'll closely monitor this and try the vinegar and water a bit too and see if that helps, but yes I'm thinking about a vet trip if we can't get it under control soon.

I've also read about NEO-Predef with Tetracaine Powder - which I believe has some antibiotic properties. Maybe worth a shot?

_Neomycin sulfate, isoflupredone acetate, tetracaine hydrochloride topical powder. For topical ear and skin use in dogs, cats and horses.
Advantages:

Highly potent anti-inflammatory effect of isoflupredone acetate.
Wide-spectrum bactericidal effect of neomycin.
Rapid anesthetic effect of tertracaine.
Prompt relief of symptoms.
Reduces further self-inflicted trauma.
Ease of application.
Adherent to moist surfaces._


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing you need to do is get a high quality pair of clippers and completely shave all the fur off that irritated skin. 

I hope you are planning to see the vet now, not later, that needs antibiotics. I would not leave it and allow it become a raw open wound.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

iGirl said:


> Thanks - that photo is a few years old (she's 8 1/2 now), so the eye gunk isn't a problem, though gray hairs are. ha ha
> 
> We don't change her food. She's been eating Simply Right - Exceed for years now - alternating between lamb & rice and chicken & rice - this is the Sam's Club house brand of designer dog food.
> 
> ...


We have the gray hair syndrome too! ha ha. 

mylissyk confirmed what I was thinking with antibiotics--so I'd have to say I agree with her post and getting her to the vet, now. I would hate for it to get any worse.

I wouldn't try the Neo-Predef at this point for fear of further aggrevation since you don't know "why" this has happened. I would want my vet to tell me what to use because it is so large and bright red and I'd rather be safe than sorry. 

Best of luck to you both. Please keep us posted on her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My old man Buck (gone 5 years now) developed an area on his private area, inner thighs and lowe stomach that looked a lot like this. I took him to the vet as soon as I notice it--he was licking. Vet called it "contat dermatitis" and said he had been in contact with something that casued it.

AND just a couple of days before he had gotten into my little fenced in garden just off the patio and laid in some small lantana. I know when I trim the lantana out front and at the side, it makes me itche. So we are sure that what caused it He never got in there again, never had that raw area again.

Vet put him on antibiotics and also had a special soap I had to wash the area with daily--in fact, I am thinking it was twice daily. Don't really know if this is the same problem with your pretty girl or not, but I would hae it checked. ..and the sooner the bette.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Flea dermatitis? Sometimes they can get a couple of bites before your flea topical kills them, and the skin goes haywire.

I'd definitely involve a vet. Things like this can progress to staph really fast and you end up with a much bigger vet bill and a much longer recovery for the dog.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

OK, thanks everyone - will update once I find out more after a Vet visit.

I just remembered I saw her start limping in the yard off of her right hind leg this weekend - I checked her paw to see if she got a thorn or something but it was clear. Wonder if she got stung in this area by a wasp? We have lots of those around here right now. I would think that might show more of a lump however.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Neo-predef powder is very effective in drying-up up hot spots or any weeping rash. BUT, you will only get it from a vet. Just like all the above said, you need to see the vet for this before this spreads more and goes out of control and causes more pain for your girl.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

No answers on how she got this - but it turned out to be a staph infection!

She's on antibiotics now - Cephalexin pills, Depo Medrol injection, and GentaSpray (Gentaminicin Sulfate)

I had also been applying a little watered down Betadyne solution which the Dr. liked, but it did make her feel a little burning on use - SHE didn't like it. lol The plan is to get her disinfected and dried out, but harder to do in the dark moist underside. She should see good results by next week though.

Thanks again everyone!









Phoebe's puppy bath adventure!


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

double post *deleted*


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

iGirl said:


> No answers on how she got this - but it turned out to be a staph infection!
> 
> She's on antibiotics now - Cephalexin pills, and GentaSpray (Gentaminicin Sulfate)
> 
> ...



She is adorable. Glad that she is feeling better.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I glad you found out what it is and that she is feeling better. OH, she is so cute!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad you got to the bottom of and hae on meds to clear this up. I know several dogs on here have developed staph infection and if I remember right, it is usually after swimming.


----------

